# Newbie Question regarding covers



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Soooo. My kindle 2 will be here this week and I have yet to decide on a cover. As far as I can tell the m-edge covers won't be available for as long as a month. I think I want one of those covers. Did/does anyone use theirs without a cover? Does this create any problems? Is it hearty enough to be schlepped around in a computer bag with my laptop? I will be reading mine on my subway commute.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

modkindle said:


> Soooo. My kindle 2 will be here this week and I have yet to decide on a cover. As far as I can tell the m-edge covers won't be available for as long as a month. I think I want one of those covers. Did/does anyone use theirs without a cover? Does this create any problems? Is it hearty enough to be schlepped around in a computer bag with my laptop? I will be reading mine on my subway commute.


Your laptop opens and closes so the screen isn't exposed when not in use. Your Kindle probably could be carried in a computer bag with your laptop as long as it has some protection for the screen.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I do not have a K2, but based on my K1 I would never schlep it in a bag with anything else that could bump it.  I'm not saying they're super sensitive, but I do think it needs a bit more protection.  I would not carry a laptop around with the lid open, if that makes sense. 
Welcome to the Boards. 
deb


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

bummer, i am getting exactly the answers I expected.  

I really don't like the Amazon cover and don't want to spend $100 on the cole haan ones. But I won't be able to wait for the m-edge to be ready before I start traveling with it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Question, if you don't mind, are you male or female?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

modkindle said:


> bummer, i am getting exactly the answers I expected.
> 
> I really don't like the Amazon cover and don't want to spend $100 on the cole haan ones. But I won't be able to wait for the m-edge to be ready before I start traveling with it.


I just bit the bullet and bought the black K cover for $30.00 for your exact reason.
I REALLY want to carry it with me a lot.
In my truck on a daily basis. In and out, in and out...

$30.00... Eh!?

EL


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am all girl. I have a pocket in one of my purses that I might be able to use temporarily.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was going to suggest something along those lines.  Some of the women on the Boards have used Vera Bradley items to kradle thier Ks.  Even a small clutch purse would work to give some protection while you wait for a cover.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks. I am going to see what I have at home that would work, or even just get a cushioned makeup case. I just hate to spend another $30 for a cover I don't like


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

modkindle said:


> Thanks. I am going to see what I have at home that would work, or even just get a cushioned makeup case. I just hate to spend another $30 for a cover I don't like


I'm with you, Modkindle....I'd rather save my money for Kindle books or another cover I'm "in love" with in the future!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

modkindle said:


> Thanks. I am going to see what I have at home that would work, or even just get a cushioned makeup case. I just hate to spend another $30 for a cover I don't like


Check out those $25 fabric bags that many of us have been getting from Etsy. I plan to use that for my Kindle until my Oberon cover gets here, and then I'll probably use it for makeup or something. The link is under the thread called "Very Cute Covers...." She shipped it Thurs. and I received it yesterday so now I just need my Kindle!!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Of course, you could always order the Amazon case and return it at the 30 day mark... at which point your M-Edge will probably have arrived.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Might I suggest a Belkin Neoprene Sleeve for 7" laptops.  I purchased mine from Target and spent about $12 for it.  I actually have two of them and they work great with the K1 in the MEdge cover.  I would think that a K2 without a cover should fit fine and not be knocked around in your bag.  The styrofoam insert that comes inside the cover measures roughly 9" X 7" and 5/8th" thick.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd picked up a Lightwedge case that fit my Kindle (inside its cover) for carrying in my purse. It would work well to protect a "naked" Kindle to a degree. You do have to be aware of the screen - too much pressure on it isn't good. 
This size could work for you until you get the cover you want...
http://www.amazon.com/LightWedge-Soft-Case-Original-Size/dp/193283611X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1235356385&sr=8-2

You could also try finding some type of plastic box, like a pencil box, that the Kindle would fit in. That would protect it as well.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

There has been someone here on KB (I don't remember who) that did not use a case/cover for her Kindle.  She tossed it in her purse without any protection and didn't have any problems at all.  She thought the Kindle was sufficiently durable to withstand that type of usage without injury.  But many of us just aren't willing to take that chance.  We would rather spend the $12-$75 to protect our $360 investment.

I want to wait until others give their reviews before I buy a cover, so I bought a cheap one from Target.  It's the one B-Kay suggested.  Target has two versions, a neoprene one for $12 and a quilted one w/strap for $20.  They are usually on display by the little netbooks.

It would probably be fine in your laptop bag if it's screen doesn't come in contact with scratchy things and it's in a non-bendable place.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Go with the DecalGirl or something from Amazon. I guess Amazon has their own but there are other companies on there that offer it too such as M-Edge.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would not risk the possibility of injuring Tavar by letting him run around naked. And I really, really like how my Oberon Sky Dragon looks. Very pretty.


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

i bought a 6x9 bubble manila shipping envelope (for about 1.50) which i am hoping will fit the kindle to use until my medge arrives - i'll let you all know if it works


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

magznyc said:


> i bought a 6x9 bubble manila shipping envelope (for about 1.50) which i am hoping will fit the kindle to use until my medge arrives - i'll let you all know if it works


I love that answer! That's the best money conscious answer I've heard in a long time.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just recieved a strangedog cover, but I don't like the way it sits! It's so pretty, but the top slips to the side easily and exposes the right side and buttons! It would be great for reading, but not so much to protect the buttons! I am soooo sad! I think I am going make a nice padded pouch for it. I kind of like reading with nothing but the skin on anyway! My Kindle is a nudist!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

When you fold your Strangedog cover back, snap the tab closed on the front cover, which is now in back.  Slip your thumb, or first finger inside the tab.  This works well for me.  I can comfortably hold Tyrella with one hand at any angle, and can easily press Next Page.  She is sturdily in my grip this way.


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

modkindle said:


> Does this create any problems?


Lemme ask this question: you paid _how much for a Kindle?_ How many risks would you take?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> I just recieved a strangedog cover, but I don't like the way it sits! It's so pretty, but the top slips to the side easily and exposes the right side and buttons! It would be great for reading, but not so much to protect the buttons! I am soooo sad! I think I am going make a nice padded pouch for it. I kind of like reading with nothing but the skin on anyway! My Kindle is a nudist!


LOL, join the club! There are many nudist Kindles here.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

B-Kay said:


> Might I suggest a Belkin Neoprene Sleeve for 7" laptops. I purchased mine from Target and spent about $12 for it. I actually have two of them and they work great with the K1 in the MEdge cover. I would think that a K2 without a cover should fit fine and not be knocked around in your bag. The styrofoam insert that comes inside the cover measures roughly 9" X 7" and 5/8th" thick.


That's exactly what I bought while I wait for my Oberon cover to ship.  They're cheap and they work well for what you want it.


----------

